# full reavenwing......tough.....



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

so i was sitting at my think what would be the hardest army to play, and after some searching on the net 2 things kept popping up, 1 and all khorne based list and a full ravenwing list, so it got me thinking is it just too difficult or does it just require a different thought process...instead of pew pew pew oh look all you models are dead, shame'bout that.

so i spent 2 week reading the codexs and couldn't make up my mind ultimately it was the models that one, the bike are just too cool.

so ive been trying to play a few 1250 games, and i must say HOLY CRAP its tuff!!! but im determined to make it work(somehow hehe) i believe once i find the key it should be a pretty hard little army so i ve been play testing the flyers, oh dear.... assaulting with bikers is probably a no no, sammeal is very expensive...but im working through it.

so here is a 1250 list, that im going to try today

HQ: sammael (bike)
command squad banner of dev. (maybe too expensive at this point leveL)

troops: 5 bikes
ab mm (outflank)
land speeder Ml/Hb

5 bikes
ab mm (outflank)
land speeder Ml/Hb

3 blacknights ( maybe out flank with sammy)

dark shroud

heavy: Landspeeder vengeance( goes with darkshroud)


im not to keen on the vengeance but ill test it and hope that the combination on the darksroud might keep it alive abit longer, but im pretty sure its going to die fairly quick. it almost seems an up hill battle but that why im enjoying this challange.

well what do you guys think?


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

well after playing a couple of games, i found that the darkshouds are a real must, taking saves on a 2+ made it really tuff for my opponent when dropping pie plates on him. also i thought how in the hell am i going to make the landpeeders last long enough to do anything, again that darkshroud really help them. so my little speeders really went to town.

with put flanking mm attack bikes, it made deployment hard. so im still playing with things but, its still hard and unforgiving. 
and im loving it


----------

